

How do we protect our privacy when the world goes social with Google Glass? - cchufook

When the masses go social with their Google Glasses and similar devices, how does the public protect their privacy? What if some doesn't want their picture/video taken and posted online for everyone to see?<p>Seems like it would be almost uncontrollable. What do we do? Invent a digital face obfuscator for people to wear in public? Will privacy-seekers be wearing masks whenever they go out? Will such an involved social model eventually collapse on itself?
======
timk_
For that topic I suggest the book "Daemon" [1] written by Daniel Suarez!

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Daniel-
Suarez/dp/0451228731/ref...](http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Daniel-
Suarez/dp/0451228731/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340889811&sr=8-1&keywords=daemon)

